# AK-47 vs AK-74



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

What are the differences? I heard the 74 was more accurate and an overall better rifle. I am getting ready to purchase an assualt rifle and I am leaning more toward the 47.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.google.com/

but I'll be nice and post two wiki links as well...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AK-47

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AK-74


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

Thanks. But I was looking for a more kind of direct list to go by instead of having to read all that. Figured someone one here could say the differences are muzzle break, internals, grip. Something like that then maybe say I have found them to be the same as far as shooting and accuracy or something like that.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

OK there was no way I was reading all that. I know ammo was the only difference I know of right off hand.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I had the same question. Now that I have read the wiki articles I am more informed. :smt023


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Also a chromed barrel. The shorter round 5.45 x 39 probably makes it more accurate.

Me if I were to get another black rifle I'd want the 7.62 in a weapon that has tighter tolerances than an AK. The AK is the ultimate battle rifle able to take all kind of abuse but this makes it lack in accuracy. That's why in full auto they can sling some lead and are bound to hit something eventually.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

Thanks. I am not fully convienced to purchase a ar-15 at the moment. If the AK is kind of lousy with accuracy is there another assualt rifle type that isnt real expensive and not hard to take apart or clean. I am not very mechanically sound and taking apart a gun gives me the jitters because I am afraid I wont get it put back together right.


----------

